

Show HN: Elastic Hammer, An ergonomic elasticsearch frontend - andrewvc
http://elastichammer.exploringelasticsearch.com/

======
andrewvc
Hi guys, I wound up writing this tool because cURL, while awesome, is not very
ergonomic for writing JSON heavy elasticsearch queries. This tool does the
following:

    
    
      Auto-checks JSON as you type
      Compact, auto-sizing layout, for maximum information density
      Displays image URLs as actual images, URLs in search results as links
      Path based API detection enabling automatic smart settings during use
      Cross Platform
      Uses HTML5 localstorage to keep your request history

